
Adventures of Porting MUSL to PS4 - todsacerdoti
https://dayzerosec.com/posts/adventures-of-porting-musl-to-ps4/
======
kev009
This is an interesting post but the author seems to have a bit of
ignorance/bias to the bsd libc that led them down a particular path. It's not
difficult to pull the libc out of src, start with a minimal make copypasta,
and keep iterating adding in just enough support until you eventually make it
through a compile and link, then work out the few remaining port differences.
IMHO this would lead to better long term outcomes for the indented platform
but both approaches offer interesting learning opportunity.

~~~
dialamac
Indeed, I did just that (with NetBSD long) about 20 years ago on a Dreamcast.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
Would love to hear more about your experience if you've ever done a write-up.

------
trasz
FWIW, building FreeBSD libc (under FreeBSD, obviously) is as simple as "cd
src/lib/libc && make all install".

------
latenightcoding
Not the same, but a reminder that Perl works on ps2:
[https://github.com/Perl/perl5/blob/blead/caretx.c#L120-L125](https://github.com/Perl/perl5/blob/blead/caretx.c#L120-L125)

~~~
pan69
But that's because there was an official Linux release for PlayStation 2 by
Sony.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_2)

